# And the winners ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Captain Morgan

of the inaugral Frozen Few are..



Arc. Division... 14

N. V. Division....12

Grand Champion....14

Congrats to all!


----------



## wittdog

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Bruce B

Way to go #14 and #12, whoever you may be.


----------



## wittdog

Frozen One Grand Champion
A trophy from a certain Alaskan Law Firm
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/
Arctic Survivor...Butts,Brisket,Whole Hog -- longer cooking cuts of meat 
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/
Great Sausage
Recipes and Meat Curing
by Rytek Kutas 


http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413
(1) Bottle of Wolfe Rub
http://wolfes5.tripod.com/wolferub/





Northern Vacation....Ribs, anything else midrange cooking time. 
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/
Great Sausage
Recipes and Meat Curing
by Rytek Kutas 


http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413
(1) Bottle of Wolfe Rub
http://wolfes5.tripod.com/wolferub/





Random Prizes
(4) Great Sausage
Recipes and Meat Curing
by Rytek Kutas 


http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413
(1)Hamburger Press
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=486


Sausage Mixes
(1) Sausage Maker Polish Sausage Mix
(1) Sausage Maker Andouille Mix
(1) Sausage Maker Italian Mild/Hot
(1) Sausage Maker Breakfast Sausage Seasoning 
(1) Sausage Maker Breakfast Sausage Seasoning Mild/Hot
A number of 
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/

(3) Bottles of Wolfe Rub
http://wolfes5.tripod.com/wolferub/



The dollar amounts from Smokilicious are yet to be determined but trust me when I say they are more than generous. I would like to thank our sponsors and let anyone else who is willing to donate a prize to contact me.
Ice Shaver
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=992




*Because there were no entries into the Southern Comfort category..the prize from that will be raffled off with the other prizes. I will be setting something up with Greg to do a show where he will raffle the other prizes off. *


----------



## Unity

14 

 

Entered by Good Smoke BBQ (Brian Wemett)

"... Boston Bay Jamaican jerk pork, smoked over pimento (allspice) wood on Saturday the 2nd and ribs, jerk chicken, pastrami and ABTs on Super Sunday."
http://goodsmokebbq.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=34&Itemid=28

12 



Entered by Diva Q (Danielle Dimovski)

"Ribs."

Congratulations to the winners. There were some really excellent entries. Thank you all.

--John
(If you didn't win this year, be sure to include a piece of orange next year.   )


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Congrats to Brian and Diva!

Diva are you sure you need to go to the class in April?  Looks like you got it figured out!


----------



## Puff1

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## wittdog

I'd like to thank the judges, the offical poster and Griff for all there hard work.


----------



## Unity

I have captioned the pics to name the entrants, and I have added at the end the pictures of the cook that were not judged. 

--John


----------



## Diva Q

Very cool.  Well it figures it finally took a virtual contest for me to win a ribs category. 

Thank you to everyone it was fun. Looking forward to next year.

And thank you to our sponsors they provided all our equipment.


----------



## BBQcure

Congats to both. Job well done.

looking for forward to next year

Tim


----------



## atruckerswife

Congrats to all the winners.



And no tents were lost, Yahoooooooo :P


----------



## Griff

Congrats to the winners. Next year we'll have a better set of rules, clearer posting instructions, and I'll be sure to put an orange in my pic. Brian if you will PM me your address I'll get the trophey shipped to you. I'm shooting for shipping next weekend because I'm really busy at work all week. Thanks again to the sponsers, judges, Dave Witt and John the official re-poster. The T shirts are super.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Congratulations to everyone!  Please e-mail your address to wolferub@gmail.com


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Congrats peoples!


----------



## 007bond-jb

Congrats to the winners & thanks to all who made the FF possible


----------



## Adrienne1

way to go!  We had a great time with this virtual 'comp'.  Can hardly wait for the 2009 Frozen Few.   

Way to finally place in a protein, Danielle!


----------



## woodman3222

Congratulations to the winners. Nice job by everyone. All the people I served BBQ to where wondering how the frozen few turned out. It was fun. Thanks to all the sponsors and the people that helped put it on. I am looking forward to next years frozen few 2 competition.


----------



## john pen

Congrat's to the winners !!!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ

Thanks everyone, unbelievable competition.  Everything looked great.  Thanks to the organizers, judges, t-shirt makers, poster, competitors and especially the sponsors.  Can't wait for FF 2009!


----------



## oompappy

Congrats Winners!!!!   
Let's do it again sometime  8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Man, looked great guys.  Congrats to the winners.


----------



## LarryWolfe

DOES ANYONE KNOW EXACTLY WHO WON?  Or is it just me?


----------



## Unity

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DOES ANYONE KNOW EXACTLY WHO WON?  Or is it just me?


Good Smoke BBQ won Arctic Survivor and GC.
Diva Q won Northern Vacation.
Nobody entered Southern Comfort.

--John
(You have to read Cappy's announcement of the winning entries by number -- which was all he had -- and my identification of who submitted entries # 14 and 12 -- I was the only one who knew who entered what.)


----------



## Rag1

Congrads winners. Thanks to you guys that put this together and the sponsors. Good job.


----------



## Smokey_Joe

*Who were the winners of all the door prizes?*


----------



## Captain Morgan

I kept them all.


----------



## wittdog

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> *Who were the winners of all the door prizes?*


I'm waiting on Greg to do a live drawing...but he's been busy...so I might just draw them myself this week.


----------



## Molson

Congrats to the winners! That was great fun, look forward to next year.


----------

